# alligator gar questions and help



## Oscar (Jan 4, 2010)

today i bought an alligator gar from a pet shop. I tried to do some research before i bought it but did not have a lot of luck finding care information. Im guessing it has to do with the fact that not to many people have them. I curently have him with 5 convict cichlids (4 are babies but to big for him to eat) and 2 fire mouth cichlids. I found out that they are generaly not aggressive to fish to large for them to eat. Some questions i have are: will the gar eventually eat pellet food instead of live fish. and will it be a problem having it with the cichlids becasue i know they are very territorial. and if someone could help me with finding a good website the has a lot of care info on them thank you.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, they won't eat pellets. The might eat a few pellets for a little while, but this fish gets 10 feet long; it won't eat pellets for long.
It will also eat cichlids just as soon as it thinks it can.

www.nanfa.org

On the plus side, it might not actually be a real alligator gar. Most gars sold as such turn out to really be something else.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

TheOldSalt, we already got it worked out in chat. He has a swimming pool.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Good. He'll need one.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

lol don't go skinny dipping


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

yeah that thing is going to get HUGE from what I saw when I googled it, lol Cacatuoides is right, dont swim with it 

http://depredators.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/alligator-gar.jpg


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

I had a Florida gar for a few months. Don't let that skinny mouth fool you. I came home several times to a gar with what looked like a tumor in its belly and a really big fish MIA. Aggressive no. Always hungry yes. O would remove all else from tank if you want it to survive ultimately. I got rid of mine for various reasons and my research led me to believe it would only get 4 feet. It saw 2 in my aquarium Good luck


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Alligator Gar are in all lakes and rivers here in Texas. They can grow up to 15'- 20' long and weight up to 400lbs. and will eat anything in sight. This is not a good hobby type fish. My advice to you is to get rid of it.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Or, you could sell it to an aquarium! They'd probably take it (though, I'd keep it and go fishing!(Not really, but I would keep it!))


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

funlad3 said:


> Or, you could sell it to an aquarium! They'd probably take it (though, I'd keep it and go fishing!(Not really, but I would keep it!))



Good freaking luck.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There was just an episode of "monster fish" about alligator gar. It was accused of eating people. But the show concluded that the man eater was an actual alligator. The gar didn't eat anything it couldn't swallow whole. So it will chomp of your feet and pull, and then let go leaving hundreds of puntures. An alligator will take the foot off and eat it. But an alligator gar will certainly eat any fish it can swallow whole and probably needs a fish diet. That sounds like an expensive proposition. I hope you did get a smaller relative instead.


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

I saw the episode as well. You should post a pic of the fish. We should be able to quickly determine whether or not it is in fact an alligator gar. Emc, if I;m not mistaken, wasn't it illegal to even own an alligator gar according to the show? Very invasive species.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

From what i remember it didn't sound like they were invasive in TX. More like they were endemic and the DNR had once tried to wipe them out and their recovery was hindered by invasive species. Always check local regs on native fishes. Some places you can't have anything native, others its nothing endangered or threatened, other places you can keep "bait", others only what you catch on hook and line. 

Never release an aquarium fish into a wild body of water, even if thats where you got it originally.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

I live in Texas and I can tell you that they are very invasive here. I also saw that show and if you remember it was filmed in the Trinity River here in Texas about two miles from were I live. They ARE in every lake and river here. They may not be able to swallow a full grown adult but they could do some real damage if bitten by one. I for one would never go swimming any place down here.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

But can a native fish be considered invasive? What if they were everywhere before people got there? I wouldn't want to swim with a fish that has a huge mouth full of needles and would spit you out looking like you were in an iron maiden.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

LOL That's exactly why I won't swim anyplace here unless it's a concrete pool. Here's a picture of a gar.


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

I actually believe that they were introduced in Texas and not actually native. The picture before was a little extreme and is very rare that they get that size. I attached a picture of a more realistic picture of a gar. I also am hard pressed to believe that they would be available for sale in a fish store. Possibly a needle gar? I believe a picture of the fish purchased could conclude this discussion.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Wow, the fish in that pic could swallow someone whole.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

According to wikipedia, they belong in the lower Mississippi and like brackish, so moving along the coast to other rivers would be natural. I bet the one in isolated lakes and ponds are introduced, though. They are invasive in China. Revenge for the Asian carp?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

The picture I posted was taken in 2006. The really big ones are hard to find because they have been fished out so much. Most of the ones seen are the smaller ones.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

the picture is also out of perspective. the fish is right infront of the camera while the guy is behind the boat so it appears a bit larger than what it actually is. nice little trick people like to use. just imagine if they guy was sitting on one of those seats brings it into perspective a little more. still a monster fish tho.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Well I don't think the perspective would make that much difference when you're dealing with a monster like that. I still don't want to be swimming with it.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

the perspective does matter because they guy appears to be much smaller compared to the fish than he actually is but i agree i would not want to swim with it.


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

I'd wrestle him like Jim Carey in Ace Ventura, When Nature Calls. "Say Uncle, Say Uncle!!!"


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Good catch Rev! (If I may. ) I've used this trick a few times, but still, that is a monster fish. Speaking of which, Animal Planet / Discovery Channel had an episode on this fish in "River Monsters". I think something like this was mentioned before.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I've seen this picture someplace before, and if I remember the story that went with it, this is a 14-footer.


----------

